# General > Birdwatching >  Feeding Birds

## gerry4

We would love to starting feeding birds again but are afraid to. We we first moved here we regularly feed them until we saw rats climbing the tree to get to the feeders in the tree & nearby. We stopped counting at 12 of them. We now have rid of them but still get the odd one but the traps get them.

If we start again we are afraid that more will return. We live at the edge of a small stream which will not help & fields all around us. 

Any advice, please on how we could start refeeding the birds

----------


## smithp

Well as everyone knows rats are attracted to red and white stripes and repelled by black and white stripes. So if you have anything red and white ,like a Sunderland shirt perhaps, you might want to get rid of this and install a giant statue of Alan Shearer in full kit below the tree and wander round the area shouting 'toon army' at the rats. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## Nighteagle

I had the same problem a few years ago and have never fed birds again. I am convinced that most people are unaware that rats live on all the food that is put out for the birds in large quantities, in fact I am totally against feeding wild birds now. They do not need us at all, the trees and grasses are full of seeds. Commercial agencies and shops want to make us feel responsible for feeding birds and feeling guilty if we are not. There is big money to be made with bird food. Do the birds a favour and do not feed them. And think about it, most bird tables are very close to people's houses, hordes of rats just yards away from doors and windows.

----------


## appilihp

hi I bought a feeder metal post with hooks on to hang seed and nut feeders and I've yet to see any vermin go up it

----------


## Scunner

> hi I bought a feeder metal post with hooks on to hang seed and nut feeders and I've yet to see any vermin go up it


Same here, I've been feeding birds for years and have never seen a rat - i too have metal poles for the feeders, and I hang them in the trees

----------


## Nighteagle

I am sure metal feeders are the best, however, vermin feed on what falls down and they usually lurk around at night. Mice are also a problem, I know a keen gardener who sadly gave up gardening due to an infestation of mice. They ate seeds and young plants.There were cats and owls about but there are hundreds of mice there. Putting a night vision camera out next to the bird table one night might be a revelation. If at all I believe in feeding only in extreme winter conditions and only so much as birds consume immediately, nowadays people feed birds all year round.

----------


## gerry4

The birds would make a mess on the ground with the seed they did not want or fell out of the feeder as they were eating. Most of the was also on metal poles. It was the food on the floor that encouraged the rats to come

----------


## Liz

Well I have been feeding wild birds for many years and never had a problem with vermin as the area is cleaned daily.

----------


## domino

Keeping areas around and under feeders is essentiaol

----------


## Fran

I've fed birds here for thirty years and never seen a rat. I enjoy seeing the same birds and then with their babies all quite tame, they need food for warmthwarmth

----------


## Kenn

Have been feeding birds for years too. 
One brown rat happened along but as soon as we bought a trap we never saw it again! Get the odd field mouse but only in summer.
I'll put up with he odd rodent turning up if it means I get the 20 plus Goldfinches, Bramblings, Greenfinches, Blue Tits, Great Tits,Robins, Dunnocks, Wrens. Blackbirds, Thrushes etc, etc and if I  can keep any of them alive through a harsh winter then that's even better.

----------


## klarke_79

That's mad I have fed the birds since been 8 started with the ducks now I feed all of them, I do agree that it may cause rats but only if your feeding them too much as so there is food left over, it harsh this time of year for the birds, they have a right to food too, each animal has a purpose, so I would ask all to feed the birds a few scraps, gives the birds food for days.

----------

